# Comment brancher 2 écrans externes sur un MBP ?



## Dredriban (14 Juillet 2021)

Hello, 

Petite question sans doute très bête. Comment brancher 2 écrans externes sur un Macbook Pro/Air (Pas des M1) ? En effet, j'ai deux écrans externes identiques, branchés en HDMI tous les deux sur mon hub, mais le problème étant qu'ils affichent exactement la même chose tous les deux au lieu d'être des écrans distincts que je peux utiliser séparément. Vous savez comment je peux faire pour que cela fonctionne ? Cela vient-il de la connectique ? 

La preuve en image : 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Sly54 (14 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,



Dredriban a dit:


> Comment brancher 2 écrans externes sur un Macbook Pro/Air (Pas des M1)


Quel modèle précis ?

Information système / Matériel : identifiant du modèle : xxxxxx ??

ou bien :

Pour connaitre précisément le modèle de Mac avec son numéro de série à entrer là : https://support.apple.com/fr_FR/spe...UW0NxyJTEhwUx0Mo3EzUkiUhSVVG3n-RI0&ircid=7616


----------



## maxou56 (15 Juillet 2021)

Dredriban a dit:


> En effet, j'ai deux écrans externes identiques, branchés en HDMI tous les deux sur mon hub, mais le problème étant qu'ils affichent exactement la même chose tous les deux au lieu d'être des écrans distincts que je peux utiliser séparément.


Bonjour,
C'est normal avec un hub USB-C (quel modèle de HUB?) sur Mac c'est un seul écran (ou plusieurs en recopie). Sauf si il est DisplayLink mais il faut une app et des pilotes (mais c'est pas forcément top comme solution).




Pour avoir 2 écrans distincts:
Il faut soit brancher le second écran sur un autre port du Mac avec par ex un adaptateur USB-C > HDMI (idéalement 4K 60Hz).
Soit un dock Thunderbolt3 (plus cher qu'un hub USB-C, supporte généralement 2 écrans 4K 60Hz, soit directement via 2 ports HDMI/DisplayPort, soit via un port HDMI/DisplayPort et le second via le 2nd port USB-C/Thunderbolt3 avec par exemple un adaptateur USB-C > HDMI).
Ou encore avec un adaptateur Thunderbolt3 > 2xHDMI (ou 2x DisplayPort)








						Sonnet TB3-DHDMI - Adaptateur Thunderbolt 3 vers Dual HDMI 2.0 4K - Vidéo - Sonnet
					

Sonnet TB3-DHDMI - Adaptateur Thunderbolt 3 vers Dual HDMI 2.0 4K, 2 moniteurs 4K pour votre Mac Thunderbolt 3 !




					www.macway.com
				




Edit: quelle est la définition des écrans? Car les HUB USB-C sont très souvent limités au 4K 30Hz.


----------



## Dredriban (15 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour, 

Merci pour vos retours. Oulala, je ne pensais pas que c’était si compliqué. XD

Alors, moi, j’ai un MBP 16 pouces full option de 2019, et la personne qui en a besoin, ma copine en l’occurrence (Je faisais le test avec mon ordi) a un MBA 2020 full option.

Les écrans : Samsung Smart Monitor M7 32’’ en resolution UHD 4K. Le 1er écran tout-en-un pour accéder facilement à vos applications de divertissement et travail https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B08MDCQY9H...t_i_JPVSAFF9S8596PBP5Z6E?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Le hub : Hub USB C, Adaptateur Multiport 12-en-1 vers Dual HDMI et VGA, Ethernet RJ45, PD 100W, Port Audio, Carte SD/TF, 2 Ports USB 3.0 et USB 2.0, Docking Station pour MacBook Pro/Air Huawei Matebook Dell https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B08BF79JQ8...t_i_EGNWY58ST7WR4BKS9KR0?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Donc si je comprends bien, elle ne pourra rien en faire car elle n’a qu’un port USB-C sur son modèle et pour moi, il faut 2 hubs distincts pour que cela fonctionne ?

Merci.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Juillet 2021)

Dredriban a dit:


> Alors, moi, j’ai un MBP 16 pouces full option de 2019


En TB3 ça doit être possible de piloter plusieurs écrans :

Display Support    Up to two displays with 6016 by 3384 pixels at 60 Hz or up to four displays with 4096 by 2304 pixels at 60 Hz






Dredriban a dit:


> et la personne qui en a besoin, ma copine en l’occurrence (Je faisais le test avec mon ordi) a un MBA 2020 full option.


En TB3 ça devrait aussi être possible avec un écran max 4k :

Display Connection    Thunderbolt 3 digital video output
Display Support    One external 6K display with 6016 by 3384 resolution at 60 Hz, one external 5K display with 5120 by 2880 resolution at 60 Hz, up to two external 4K displays with 4096 by 2304 resolution at up to 60 Hz


----------



## Dredriban (15 Juillet 2021)

Merci ! Et du coup, qu’est-ce que je suis censé faire pour que cela fonctionne ? C’est à cause de la connectique ? Paramétrage ? Parce que là en branchant les 2 HDMi sur le hub, les deux marchent masi affichent la même chose (cf photo).


----------



## maxou56 (15 Juillet 2021)

Edit: tes écrans sont USB-C donc pourquoi vouloir passer par de l'HDMI?
Il suffit de les relier au Mac avec un câble USB-C 3.1/3.2 gen1/2(pas celui fourni avec le mac uniquement charge + USB2).
De plus Ils fournissent 65w pour charger le Mac




Dredriban a dit:


> Parce que là en branchant les 2 HDMi sur le hub, les deux marchent masi affichent la même chose (cf photo).


Bonjour,
J'ai répondu plus haut, avec un hub USB-C ce n'est pas possible.
De plus ton Hub n'est que 4K 30Hz ce qui n'est pas vraiment top.


> Il support une résolution jusqu’à 4K@30Hz





Dredriban a dit:


> C’est à cause de la connectique ?


Oui, USB-C c'est la forme du connecteur.
Sur ton, tes Mac ils peuvent faire passer plusieurs protocoles. De l'USB2 c'est le minimum de la norme. De l'USB 3.1/3.2 gen1/2, et/ou DisplayPort (c'est comme ça qu'il y a l'affichage sur tes écrans) ou Thunderbolt3 (Pcie + DisplayPort: 1 écran 8K, max 6K sur Mac ou 2 écrans 4K 60Hz)

Pour en revenir au DisplayPort de l'USB-C c'est un écran 4K 60Hz max (pour certaine machine on peut divisé cela en 2*1080p 60Hz c'est le DisplayPort MST, mais les Mac ne sont pas compatible et du HD sur des écrans 4K  
Et avec les HUB c'est soit USB2 + 4K 60Hz, ou USB 3.1... + 4K 30Hz le plus fréquent. Il en existe d'autres plus rare USB 3.1... +4K 60Hz (par ex celui d'apple: https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/product/MUF82ZM/A/adaptateur-multiport-av-numérique-usb‑c )



Dredriban a dit:


> Merci ! Et du coup, qu’est-ce que je suis censé faire pour que cela fonctionne ?


Comme répondu plus haut.
Soit utiliser 2 ports USB-C, via hub ou adaptateur par exemple: https://www.amazon.fr/iVANKY-Adaptateur-Thunderbolt-MacBook-Samsung/dp/B08BZJPBW8/ref=sr_1_4_sspa?

Ou c'est possible avec un seul port en utilisant le Thunderbolt 3


maxou56 a dit:


> Soit un dock Thunderbolt3 (plus cher qu'un hub USB-C, supporte généralement 2 écrans 4K 60Hz, soit directement via 2 ports HDMI/DisplayPort, soit via un port HDMI/DisplayPort et le second via le 2nd port USB-C/Thunderbolt3 avec par exemple un adaptateur USB-C > HDMI).


Soit via un dock, soit via un adapteur:








						Sonnet TB3-DHDMI - Adaptateur Thunderbolt 3 vers Dual HDMI 2.0 4K - Vidéo - Sonnet
					

Sonnet TB3-DHDMI - Adaptateur Thunderbolt 3 vers Dual HDMI 2.0 4K, 2 moniteurs 4K pour votre Mac Thunderbolt 3 !




					www.macway.com
				











						OWC Thunderbolt 3 Dock 14 ports Gris sidéral - Station d'accueil Thunderbolt 3 - Station d'accueil et Dock - OWC
					

OWC Thunderbolt 3 Dock 14 ports Gris sidéral - Station d'accueil Thunderbolt 3, Un seul câble pour vous relier au monde




					www.macway.com
				



Si macOS BigSur et +








						OWC Thunderbolt 4 Dock 11 ports - Station d'accueil Thunderbolt 4 - Station d'accueil et Dock - OWC
					

OWC Thunderbolt 4 Dock 11 ports - Station d'accueil Thunderbolt 4, La solution pour connecter tous vos appareils à votre ordinateur




					www.macway.com
				






Dredriban a dit:


> elle ne pourra rien en faire car elle n’a qu’un port USB-C sur son modèle


Le MBA 2020 à 2 ports USB-C/Thunderbolt3 et le MBP 2019 4 ports USB-C/Thunderbolt


----------



## Dredriban (15 Juillet 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Edit: tes écrans sont USB-C donc pourquoi vouloir passer par de l'HDMI?
> Il suffit de les relier au Mac avec un câble USB-C 3.1/3.2 gen1/2(pas celui fourni avec le mac uniquement charge + USB2).
> De plus Ils fournissent 65w pour charger le Mac
> 
> ...


Merci ! Avant que je ne fasse une bêtise, pour que les deux écrans fonctionnent séparément, que doit-on acheter ?
En effet, avec le hub, ça marche, mais ils sont reconnus comme un seul identique (C’est normal ?). Et là je suis perdu sur ce qu’il faut acheter, le moins cher en solution.
Il faut que j’achète 2 adaptateurs usb-c vers hdmi dont un que je branche sur le hub et l’autre sur l’ordinateur ? Mais du coup, je ne peux plus charger ? Ou il faut acheter un usb c vers usb c ? Je m’y perds. Nous avons à la maison l’adaptateur d’Apple usb-c vers HDMI/USB, si on le branche sur l’ordi et l’autre écran sur le hub ça fonctionne ?
Désolé de ne pas tout suivre.


----------



## maxou56 (15 Juillet 2021)

Dredriban a dit:


> En effet, avec le hub, ça marche, mais ils sont reconnus comme un seul identique (C’est normal ?).


Oui et c'est même marqué dans la description.




Dredriban a dit:


> Et là je suis perdu sur ce qu’il faut acheter, le moins cher en solution.


Le moins cher par exemple si tu n'en as pas 2 câbles USB-C (3.1/3.2 gen1/2 4K60Hz)
Et brancher les 2 écrans directement en USB-C sur le Mac.
Ou 1 écran sur le Hub actuel (limité à 30Hz en 4K) et un écran directement le USB-C sur le Mac.
Les écrans peuvent aussi charger le Mac jusqu'a 65w (d'après le lien).



Dredriban a dit:


> usb-c vers hdmi dont un que je branche sur le hub


Le HUB mentionné plus haut n'as pas de port USB-C en sortie, le 2nd port USB-C est pour brancher l'alimentation (qui permet d'alimenter le HUB et charger le Mac), donc non ce n'est pas possible.



Dredriban a dit:


> Nous avons à la maison l’adaptateur d’Apple usb-c vers HDMI/USB, si on le branche sur l’ordi et l’autre écran sur le hub ça fonctionne ?


Oui (et c'est la solution la moins de cher ). (Si il est ancien A1621 il sera 4K 30Hz et si c'est le dernier A2119 il sera 4K 60Hz)



Dredriban a dit:


> Mais du coup, je ne peux plus charger ?


Le HUB ou l'écran permettent de charger le Mac.
l'écran 65w et le HUB au max 87w suivant l'alimentation qui est ranger dessus.
L'adaptateur apple aussi il suffit de brancher le chargeur sur le port USB-C.


----------



## Dredriban (15 Juillet 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Oui et c'est même marqué dans la description.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Test fait. Cela fonctionne, merci. Un HDMI branché sur l'adaptateur d'Apple et l'autre sur le hub. A la bonne heure. Si je souhaite faire la même configuration mais que je n'ai qu'un hub, il faut donc que j'achète 2 câbles comme ça : https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B0793MG1GK...olid=3400NLOJIMSTX&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

Pour pouvoir brancher les deux écrans en USB-C, un sur le mac, l'autre sur le hub et ça charge en même temps l'ordinateur, c'est bien ça ? A titre informatif.


----------



## Dredriban (23 Juillet 2021)

Hello, 
Je me permets de relancer le sujet. Tout fonctionne.  Néanmoins, seriez-vous me dire quel câble thunderbolt 3 je dois acheter ? Spécificités à surveiller ? Pour faire l’affichage et la recharge ? (Un bon rapport qualité/prix sans débourser trop). Pareil, avez-vous un support pour le MBP 16 pouces pour le tenir à la verticale clapet fermé (Là encore il semble y avoir de tout…).
Merci.


----------



## maxou56 (23 Juillet 2021)

Dredriban a dit:


> Néanmoins, seriez-vous me dire quel câble thunderbolt 3 je dois acheter ?


Bonjour,
Pour brancher directement l'écran au mac?
Si oui les écrans sont USB-C, il faut donc un câble USB-C (USB 3.1/3.2 gen 1 ou 2, 4K 60Hz).
C'est aussi possible avec un câble Thunderbolt 3 ou 4, mais ATTENTION PASSIF (si ils sont actifs ça ne fonctionnera pas, pour le Thunderbolt 3 si ils sont courts 50cm il sont passifs ou si ils sont long 2M et indiquer 20Gbit/s, par contre si il font 2M et 40Gbit/s alors ils sont passifs)


----------



## Dredriban (23 Juillet 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pour brancher directement l'écran au mac?
> Si oui les écrans sont USB-C, il faut donc un câble USB-C (USB 3.1/3.2 gen 1 ou 2, 4K 60Hz).
> C'est aussi possible avec un câble Thunderbolt 3 ou 4, mais ATTENTION PASSIF (si ils sont actifs ça ne fonctionnera pas, pour le Thunderbolt 3 si ils sont courts 50cm il sont passifs ou si ils sont long 2M et indiquer 20Gbit/s, par contre si il font 2M et 40Gbit/s alors ils sont passifs)


Hello ! Merci. Oui, pour brancher l’écran directement au MBP 16 pouces ET que ça le charge directement (sans le brancher sur secteur).

Je suis un peu perdu. Est-ce que cela fonctionne ? UGREEN Câble USB C vers USB C 3.1 Supporte Vidéo 4K 60Hz Charge Rapide PD 60W Data Sync à 5Gbps Nylon Tressé Compatible Macbook Pro Macbook Air iPad Air 4 Galaxy S21 Ultra S20 S9 Note 10 Redmi (1M) https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B0793MG1GK...t_i_RAVACT11DF16JRNHWS5P?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Ou : Anker Câble Thunderbolt 3 USB-C vers USB-C (50 cm) Compatible MacBook Pro, MacBook 2016, Google Pixel, Nexus 6P, Huawei Matebook et Autres https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B076D76DRQ...t_i_094WBV7X1QW1CFHYANMP?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Ou aucun des deux ?

Et pour le support. Est-ce que cela fait l’affaire ? OMOTON Support Ordinateur Portable Compatible avec Macbook/iPad/Microsoft, et Autre PC, Support Vertical Bureau Réglable Laptop Stand en Alliage d'Aluminium, Dock Stand pour Macbook Air/Pro, Gris https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B078RD7R26...t_i_PEEQEDHZQPT4S9FN0VF2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Merci !


----------



## maxou56 (23 Juillet 2021)

D'après la fiche d'amazon ça doit fonctionner pour le UGREEN USB-C (en 1 ou 2M)
Aussi pour le Thunderbolt3 Anker 50cm, mais 50cm c'est vraiment très, trop court.


----------



## Dredriban (23 Juillet 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> D'après la fiche d'amazone ça doit fonctionner pour le UGREEN USB-C (en 1 ou 2M)
> Aussi pour le Thunderbolt3 Anker 50cm, mais 50cm c'est vraiment très, trop court.


Merci ! Ça me va si ça fonctionne pour le UGREEN. 1m ça suffit tu penses ? Et du coup c’est bien pour du display et également gérer la recharge sans brancher sur secteur ?
Un avis sur le support ?
Merci.


----------



## TomTom35 (19 Avril 2022)

Bonjour, je rebondis, j'ai le même problème avec mon Mac Book Air 13 pouces 2017. Je souhaiterais connecter 2 écrans externes distincts (avec ports HDMi) mais j'ai le même affichage sur les deux. 
J'ai une sortie thunderbolt sur mon Mac Book Air (pas de USB-c) sur laquelle j'ai mis un adaptateur thunderbolt vers 2 sorties HDMi. Et j'ai connecté mes deux écrans HDMI ver l'adaptateur HDMI connecté à mon Mac.
Caractéristiques des 2 écrans : 

Fréquence de rafraîchissement60MarqueHUAWEITaille de l'écran24RésolutionFHD 1080p Ultra WideTechnologie d'affichageLCD

Avant de faire d'autres achats inutiles, est ce possible techniquement de mettre 2 écrans distincts en plus sur ce Mac ? Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## maxou56 (20 Avril 2022)

TomTom35 a dit:


> j'ai mis un adaptateur thunderbolt vers 2 sorties HDMi.


Bonjour,
Quel modèle?
C'est bien un Thunderbolt 1-2 > 2*HDMI (ça doit être très rare, jamais vu, sauf sur des docks Thunderbolt 1-2)
Pas un miniDP (DisplayPort) > 2*HDMI (qui ne fonctionnera pas, les mac ne sont pas compatible avec le MST du DisplayLink)


----------



## TomTom35 (21 Avril 2022)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Quel modèle?
> C'est bien un Thunderbolt 1-2 > 2*HDMI (ça doit être très rare, jamais vu, sauf sur des docks Thunderbolt 1-2)
> Pas un miniDP (DisplayPort) > 2*HDMI (qui ne fonctionnera pas, les mac ne sont pas compatible avec le MST du DisplayLink)


Bonjour, merci pour votre retour. C'est un 
C2G Mini DisplayPort 1.2 vers double HDMI 4K double moniteur MST Hub, Mini DP Multi-Stream Transport (MST)​Sinon pour le port du MAC c'est un Port Thunderbolt 2.


----------



## maxou56 (21 Avril 2022)

TomTom35 a dit:


> C2G Mini DisplayPort 1.2 vers double HDMI 4K double moniteur MST Hub, Mini DP Multi-Stream Transport (MST)


Bonjour,
Comme mentionné plus haut, les Mac ne sont pas compatibles avec le mode MST du DisplayPort (qui permet de brancher plusieurs écrans sur un seul port DisplayPort, miniDisplayPort, et USB-C).


----------



## TomTom35 (22 Avril 2022)

Ok merci !


----------



## maxou56 (22 Avril 2022)

Bonjour,
Si ce Mac supporte bien 2 écrans externe? C'est pas simple pour les brancher.
Soit passer par du displayLink, ça fonctionne même si le Mac supporte 1 seul écran, par exemple un écran en miniDP et un avec un adaptateur DisplayLink.








						MacBook M1 : jusqu’à cinq écrans externes avec un adaptateur DisplayLink
					

Les nouveaux MacBook Air et MacBook Pro 13" dotés de la puce M1 ne peuvent gérer qu’un seul écran externe, deux fois moins que leurs prédécesseurs munis de processeurs Intel. Comme à la grande époque toutefois, les adaptateurs DisplayLink permettent d’outrepasser cette limite, et d’utiliser...




					www.macg.co
				



Mais c'est pas forcément top, car il faut une app (+ pilotes), et l'affichage est encodé par le CPU/GPU, transmit par l'USB et décoder par une puce dans l'adaptateur.

Soit pour 2 écrans en natif, sur ce Mac il faut obligatoirement passer par le Thunderbolt.
Par exemple avec un dock Thunderbolt 2, généralement il n'y a qu'un seul port HDMI, DisplayPort, mais le second port Thunderbolt permet aussi l'affichage via un adaptateur miniDP > HDMi ou DisplayPort (comme celui que tu as qui doit fonctionner pour 1 seul écran).
Même principe mais avec un dock Thunderbolt3, il faudra en plus du dock (cher) un adaptateur apple Thunderbolt3 > Thunderbolt 2 + un câble Thunderbolt 2 (env 100€ pour les 2)
Chainer 2 écrans Thunderbolt (comme les anciens Thunderbolt Display 27" d'apple)...

En Thunderbolt 3 c'est plus simple il y a des adapteurs Thunderbolt3 > 2*DisplayPort ou 2*HDMI, mais en Thunderbolt 2 ??








						Adaptateur Thunderbolt 3 vers Dual DisplayPort 1.2 5K - Sonnet TB3-DDP4K - Vidéo - Sonnet
					

Adaptateur Thunderbolt 3 vers Dual DisplayPort 1.2 5K - Sonnet TB3-DDP4K, 2 moniteurs 4K ou un moniteur 5K pour votre Mac Thunderbolt 3 !




					www.macway.com
				











						OWC Adaptateur Thunderbolt 3 vers Dual DisplayPort 1.4 8K - Vidéo - OWC
					

OWC Adaptateur Thunderbolt 3 vers Dual DisplayPort 1.4 8K, Le moyen le plus simple d'ajouter des moniteurs 4K, 5K ou 8K sur votre Mac




					www.macway.com


----------

